# heirloom fruit tree nursery in New England.



## btuser (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm looking to start about 20-30 fruit trees on my property this Spring.  Does anyone know a nursery in New England (online would be great, but I'm looking for local) that specializes in heirloom/cider apple and fruit trees?  I don't mind bare root, but if potted trees are reasonable I wouldn't mind driving and getting to be 2-3yrs ahead.

I've found  a few sites online but mostly West Coast.


----------



## benjamin (Apr 4, 2010)

Cummins or Cummings nursery somewhere in New York, is that considered New England.  They have a great web site.  I've ordered twice and been satisfied with the trees, wide selection of varieties, rootstocks and sizes available.  Good prices also.


----------



## btuser (Apr 5, 2010)

benjamin said:
			
		

> .....somewhere in New York, is that considered New England?



Them's fighting words.


----------



## dougstove (Apr 5, 2010)

Cornhill Nursery in New Brunswick, Canada, has some good stuff.


----------



## benjamin (Apr 5, 2010)

btuser said:
			
		

> benjamin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that hat says "Paul Revere" to me.


----------



## DBoon (Apr 5, 2010)

Miller Nurseries in Canandaigua, NY (near to Rochester) has a great selection of heirloom apple trees.


----------



## timfromohio (Apr 5, 2010)

I second the suggestion of Miller Nurseries.  You might also check out Nourse farms - they might have only berry bushes though, I can't remember.  They are in MA.


----------



## StackedLumber (Apr 5, 2010)

My wife's uncle runs a nursery near Woburn, MA if that's in an area you are looking for . . . I can get the info for you


----------



## StackedLumber (Apr 5, 2010)

also, we have bought a good number of apple and cherry trees from Gurneys.com  not the greatest on the "heirloom" type stuff, but have a pretty good overall selection of trees.  They mostly come bareroot in the 2-5 ft range.


----------



## benjamin (Apr 5, 2010)

Also St Lawrence nurseries in Potsdam NY.  I ordered some bushes and stuff but haven't recieved it yet.  

They have a great selection of varieties but they only sell 2-4 foot trees and only standard Anotovka rootstock, no dwarfs.  $20 a tree, fair price IMHO.


----------

